# May 3rd and 4th Fly Fishing Film Tour and Microskiff meet up



## Padre (Jul 29, 2016)

Shoreline is hosting for the 2nd year, the Fly Fishing film Tour. Tickets are $25 in advance and can be purchase by going to https://flyfilmtour.myeventscenter.com/event/Destin-Fl-31864 or you can buy locally at all 3 Bote Board locations in Destin, FWB or Grayton Beach or at Old Florida Outfitters in Watercolor a Orvis in Grand Boulevard. All proceeds go the Choctawhatchee Basin Alliance Just like last year food will be provided by the Flying Pig Cafe and beer from the The Bridge Brewing Company. There will be many giveaways from Old Florida, Orvis, Kula Coolers, Bote Boards, Yeti, Simms and many others. Plus, you can purchases raffle tickets to win a Bug Slinger from Bote Board. Come watch this great movie on the biggest LED screen in Destin. I hope to see you there. Doors open at 6. Movie starts at 7. Come early and cast some rods and check out some flats boats. #destinharbor BOTE Orvis Fly Fishing 
And if you want to come for the weekend. We will be having a skiff meet up at Beasley Park on Okaloosa Island on Saturday May 3rd. Plenty of parking and ramps. We will fish in the morning and then come back to the park and cookout. This will be family friendly with a safe place for the kids to swim. Message me if you have any questions.


----------

